# HELP .... have had 6 months of repeated tests



## rockabette

Hi all

Need a lil help here. Last October my heart started racing on me and I wasnt coping in general with work and daily activities so I had some blood tests done. My doc said I was borderline Hyper. I immediately saw alarm bells as my mum has Plummer's disease and her aunty has Graves Disease (I actually thought it was the other way around until recently - my bad). Doc ordered me to repeat the blood tests and have since been told they will monitor me. Now I dont know about you guys but I kinda feel like I'm being treated like a hypochondriac.

Anyhow, have had lots of ups and downs and various symptoms. Most recently I have a had a couple of dizzy spells, anxiety/panic attacks, crying at the drop of a hat and weight gain. I have since changed docs and this new doc is waiting for copies of medical records to arrive so she can possibly send me to a specialist. Also waiting on another repeat blood test to arrive.

Anyhow, got copies of reports and they mean jack to me so any insight from you all would be wonderful. 
*
28 Oct 2010*
TSH - 0.04 (mU/L 0.40 - 4.00)
FT4 - 15 (pmol/L 10 - 20)
FT3 - 5.4 (pmol/L 3.5 - 6.5) 
*
30 Nov 2010*
TSH - 0.04
FT4 - 14
FT3 - 5.5

*7 Dec 2010*
THYROID ANTIBODIES 
Antithyroid peroxidase (TPO) - 35 IU/mL (<61)
Antithyroglobulin - 24 IU/mL (<61)
note - no evidence of auto-immune thyroid disease.

TSH Receptor Antibodies 0.5 U/L (<1.0)

*28 March 2011*
TSH - 0.39
FT4 - 12 
FT3 - result not provided
note - Borderline low TSH. Suggest repeat with free T4 and free T3 in 6 - 8 weeks.

Also had full blood examination. Too much to list but the following was noted:

Platelets - 147 (150-400) 9L
note - red and white cell morphology is unremarkable some large platelets seen.

*
4 May 2011*
TSH - 0.09
FT4 - 14
FT3 - 5.9
notes - if not on thyroid replacement this picture may be due to non-thyroidal illness, certain medications, treated or emerging thyroid disease, ingestion of large amounts iodine or multi-nodular goitre.

I also saw a Naturopath yesterday who has put me on a change of diet and gave me some acupuncture to help with the anxiety. He said that with so much happening with my body it has now gone toxic on itself. Hence the dry hair and the inability to drink alcohol without feeling drunk after the first drink.

Anyways look forward to hearing of your responses. PS..... Also I live in Australia so not sure if this will all be mumbo jumbo or not to people elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Hi all
> 
> Need a lil help here. Last October my heart started racing on me and I wasnt coping in general with work and daily activities so I had some blood tests done. My doc said I was borderline Hyper. I immediately saw alarm bells as my mum has Plummer's disease and her aunty has Graves Disease (I actually thought it was the other way around until recently - my bad). Doc ordered me to repeat the blood tests and have since been told they will monitor me. Now I dont know about you guys but I kinda feel like I'm being treated like a hypochondriac.
> 
> Anyhow, have had lots of ups and downs and various symptoms. Most recently I have a had a couple of dizzy spells, anxiety/panic attacks, crying at the drop of a hat and weight gain. I have since changed docs and this new doc is waiting for copies of medical records to arrive so she can possibly send me to a specialist. Also waiting on another repeat blood test to arrive.
> 
> Anyhow, got copies of reports and they mean jack to me so any insight from you all would be wonderful.
> *
> 28 Oct 2010*
> TSH - 0.04 (mU/L 0.40 - 4.00)
> FT4 - 15 (pmol/L 10 - 20)
> FT3 - 5.4 (pmol/L 3.5 - 6.5)
> *
> 30 Nov 2010*
> TSH - 0.04
> FT4 - 14
> FT3 - 5.5
> 
> *7 Dec 2010*
> THYROID ANTIBODIES
> Antithyroid peroxidase (TPO) - 35 IU/mL (<61)
> Antithyroglobulin - 24 IU/mL (<61)
> note - no evidence of auto-immune thyroid disease.
> 
> TSH Receptor Antibodies 0.5 U/L (<1.0)
> 
> *28 March 2011*
> TSH - 0.39
> FT4 - 12
> FT3 - result not provided
> note - Borderline low TSH. Suggest repeat with free T4 and free T3 in 6 - 8 weeks.
> 
> Also had full blood examination. Too much to list but the following was noted:
> 
> Platelets - 147 (150-400) 9L
> note - red and white cell morphology is unremarkable some large platelets seen.
> 
> *
> 4 May 2011*
> TBA
> 
> I also saw a Naturopath yesterday who has put me on a change of diet and gave me some acupuncture to help with the anxiety. He said that with so much happening with my body it has now gone toxic on itself. Hence the dry hair and the inability to drink alcohol without feeling drunk after the first drink.
> 
> Anyways look forward to hearing of your responses. PS..... Also I live in Australia so not sure if this will all be mumbo jumbo or not to people elsewhere in the world.


Your situation does not seem like it is being addressed.

There is one test that will settle the issue!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I say that your labs and your symptoms point to hyperthyroid. I am sorry you are going through this.

You have Trab so you most likely do have Graves' and that is "evidence" of autoimmune.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1633635

Trab probably would not be there if you did not have TSI. Trab blocks TSI.

Bottom line. You should not have any Trab. Or TSI which you will read about when you follow the link for TSI.


----------



## lavender

Your story sounds do much like mine. I had borderline hyper tests that were blown off 5 years before I was diagnosed with Graves. I was constantly sick the entire time, and was only diagnosed after I was hospitalized. I am glad you are being more persistent with your doctors. Too many of us have had to suffer needlessly.

As Andros said, the TSI test is imperative. It tests for antibodies related to Graves, which is what your symptoms suggest.


----------



## rockabette

Hi All

Got my latest blood work results back today and posted above in original post along with notes provided on results from the pathologist.

Went to the doc today after I smashed my car into a concrete pole parking my car at the shopping centre this morning and realised I was dizzy and had really poor judgement.

Anyhow doc said that my thyroid is a lil low but nothing to worry about considering my Free T3 and T4 results were normal but is sending me to get an ultrasound of my thyroid. Then I may go see an endocrinologist and if the endocrinologist cant find anything doc will send me to a psychologist!!! I got rather defensive at this point and kinda pi#%ed off.

Anyways.... thanks Andros for your feedback but Im really confused as to what you are talking about 'Trabs'...... no idea.

Lavender I hope I get an answer ASAP. Considering my mum has Plummer's disease and her Aunt has graves and thyroid issues are usually hereditary.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my latest blood work results back today and posted above in original post along with notes provided on results from the pathologist.
> 
> Went to the doc today after I smashed my car into a concrete pole parking my car at the shopping centre this morning and realised I was dizzy and had really poor judgement.
> 
> Anyhow doc said that my thyroid is a lil low but nothing to worry about considering my Free T3 and T4 results were normal but is sending me to get an ultrasound of my thyroid. Then I may go see an endocrinologist and if the endocrinologist cant find anything doc will send me to a psychologist!!! I got rather defensive at this point and kinda pi#%ed off.
> 
> Anyways.... thanks Andros for your feedback but Im really confused as to what you are talking about 'Trabs'...... no idea.
> 
> Lavender I hope I get an answer ASAP. Considering my mum has Plummer's disease and her Aunt has graves and thyroid issues are usually hereditary.


Trab is a test you had. Here is the link explaining.

Thyrotropin receptor antibodies TRAb can act as blocking antibodies or growth

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1633635

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/105072504323030951?journalCode=thy


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Hi all
> 
> Need a lil help here. Last October my heart started racing on me and I wasnt coping in general with work and daily activities so I had some blood tests done. My doc said I was borderline Hyper. I immediately saw alarm bells as my mum has Plummer's disease and her aunty has Graves Disease (I actually thought it was the other way around until recently - my bad). Doc ordered me to repeat the blood tests and have since been told they will monitor me. Now I dont know about you guys but I kinda feel like I'm being treated like a hypochondriac.
> 
> Anyhow, have had lots of ups and downs and various symptoms. Most recently I have a had a couple of dizzy spells, anxiety/panic attacks, crying at the drop of a hat and weight gain. I have since changed docs and this new doc is waiting for copies of medical records to arrive so she can possibly send me to a specialist. Also waiting on another repeat blood test to arrive.
> 
> Anyhow, got copies of reports and they mean jack to me so any insight from you all would be wonderful.
> *
> 28 Oct 2010*
> TSH - 0.04 (mU/L 0.40 - 4.00)
> FT4 - 15 (pmol/L 10 - 20)
> FT3 - 5.4 (pmol/L 3.5 - 6.5)
> *
> 30 Nov 2010*
> TSH - 0.04
> FT4 - 14
> FT3 - 5.5
> 
> *7 Dec 2010*
> THYROID ANTIBODIES
> Antithyroid peroxidase (TPO) - 35 IU/mL (<61)
> Antithyroglobulin - 24 IU/mL (<61)
> note - no evidence of auto-immune thyroid disease.
> 
> TSH Receptor Antibodies 0.5 U/L (<1.0)
> 
> *28 March 2011*
> TSH - 0.39
> FT4 - 12
> FT3 - result not provided
> note - Borderline low TSH. Suggest repeat with free T4 and free T3 in 6 - 8 weeks.
> 
> Also had full blood examination. Too much to list but the following was noted:
> 
> Platelets - 147 (150-400) 9L
> note - red and white cell morphology is unremarkable some large platelets seen.
> 
> *
> 4 May 2011*
> TSH - 0.09
> FT4 - 14
> FT3 - 5.9
> notes - if not on thyroid replacement this picture may be due to non-thyroidal illness, certain medications, treated or emerging thyroid disease, ingestion of large amounts iodine or multi-nodular goitre.
> 
> I also saw a Naturopath yesterday who has put me on a change of diet and gave me some acupuncture to help with the anxiety. He said that with so much happening with my body it has now gone toxic on itself. Hence the dry hair and the inability to drink alcohol without feeling drunk after the first drink.
> 
> Anyways look forward to hearing of your responses. PS..... Also I live in Australia so not sure if this will all be mumbo jumbo or not to people elsewhere in the world.


It looks to me like you are continuing to edge towards full-blown hyperthyroid as per your most recent labs.

Have you requested the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test?


----------



## rockabette

Hi Andros

No I didnt ask for TSI test, I didnt want to challenge the doc considering I get the feeling they think I am a hypochondriac and have already suggested the psychologist if the endo cant find anything.

Spoke to my Mum last night and shes starting to get concerned as she went through the same symptoms only worse. My mum was diagnosed differently with Plummer's disease as she woke up one morning with a goitre the size of an orange on her neck.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Hi Andros
> 
> No I didnt ask for TSI test, I didnt want to challenge the doc considering I get the feeling they think I am a hypochondriac and have already suggested the psychologist if the endo cant find anything.
> 
> Spoke to my Mum last night and shes starting to get concerned as she went through the same symptoms only worse. My mum was diagnosed differently with Plummer's disease as she woke up one morning with a goitre the size of an orange on her neck.


I sure don't see what your well-being has to do w/how the doctor feels. I am sorry for this. As a patient, you have a right to press for and receive any test you deem necessary.

Or................you can go this route.
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Also, you may do well to find a doctor that you feel more comfortable with. How about your mom's doc?


----------



## rockabette

My mum lives on the Marshall Islands and her doctor is located in Hawaii. Like I said earlier I did change docs last week. First consultation was positive and now not so sure.

I on the other hand live in Darwin Australia. Doctors are notoriously bad up here and there is only 1 endo. So if and when I get to see the endo she will be it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## lavender

I hope the endo is able to help you sort this out. The TSI test is SOOOOO important. Your TSH is really low, indicating hyperthyroid. No wonder you're feeling so bad.

I had to stop driving when I was hyperthyroid because I was too overwhelmed by all the traffic. I was afraid of getting into an accident. Luckily my friends were great about helping me get places and I live right on a bus route.

And I also felt pretty mentally unstable. The racing heart and totally inability to sleep had me bonkers.


----------



## rockabette

Okay some progress has been made. I am having an ultrasound done on my thyroid on Thursday and hope to get the results from my GP next Monday. My referral to the endocrinologist has gone through and they contacted me yesterday to book an appointment BUT.... its not until the 9 June so I have to be patient. Can anyone tell me if they know how thorough an ultrasound of the thyroid will be?

I have had a lingering sore throat since Saturday and at times it is unbearable. I am guessing that this may be related to my thyroid as I am not sick with cold/flu. Today whilst chatting away to some classmates at uni I started to lose my voice. Is this normal to be getting a sore throat with thyroid imbalances?

I also tried the drinking water and feeling neck area whilst swallowing trick and my right side feels like an enlarged lump when i swallow but is not visible.

Opinions most welcome please, I am feeling rather overwhelmed with the sore throat and thinking the worst.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Okay some progress has been made. I am having an ultrasound done on my thyroid on Thursday and hope to get the results from my GP next Monday. My referral to the endocrinologist has gone through and they contacted me yesterday to book an appointment BUT.... its not until the 9 June so I have to be patient. Can anyone tell me if they know how thorough an ultrasound of the thyroid will be?
> 
> I have had a lingering sore throat since Saturday and at times it is unbearable. I am guessing that this may be related to my thyroid as I am not sick with cold/flu. Today whilst chatting away to some classmates at uni I started to lose my voice. Is this normal to be getting a sore throat with thyroid imbalances?
> 
> I also tried the drinking water and feeling neck area whilst swallowing trick and my right side feels like an enlarged lump when i swallow but is not visible.
> 
> Opinions most welcome please, I am feeling rather overwhelmed with the sore throat and thinking the worst.


Yes; I call that progress too! Thank goodness! I am very excited for you!

Re the ultrasound; a lot depends on the operator. A lot. So let's pray he/she knows their stuff.

Please let us know results when you can!


----------



## rockabette

Okay... so I had my ultrasound done today, although i dont have the written report, I do have the scans and this is some of the measurements etc that it written.

*LEFT*
Left Thyroid Trans S > I
5.83 x 1.4 x 1.95cm (metric)
vol 8.33cc

Left Thyroid Long L > M
5.83 x 1.4cm

*
Isthnus = 0.31cm*
*
RIGHT*
Right Thyroid Trans S < I
6.73 x 2.37 x 2.9cm 
vol 24.22cc

Right Thyroid Trans S > I
2.71 x 1.98cm

Right Thyroid Long = 3.3cm

Right Thyroid Long = 0.63cm

Followed by 4 x RT Thyroid images that have quite a bit of white thick dots lines all over the image.

Doc appointment tomorrow for results of report. Imaging lady wouldnt tell me anything. Your thoughts on what all this means is more than welcome. I am guessing I have issues with my right thyroid????


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Okay... so I had my ultrasound done today, although i dont have the written report, I do have the scans and this is some of the measurements etc that it written.
> 
> *LEFT*
> Left Thyroid Trans S > I
> 5.83 x 1.4 x 1.95cm (metric)
> vol 8.33cc
> 
> Left Thyroid Long L > M
> 5.83 x 1.4cm
> 
> *
> Isthnus = 0.31cm*
> *
> RIGHT*
> Right Thyroid Trans S < I
> 6.73 x 2.37 x 2.9cm
> vol 24.22cc
> 
> Right Thyroid Trans S > I
> 2.71 x 1.98cm
> 
> Right Thyroid Long = 3.3cm
> 
> Right Thyroid Long = 0.63cm
> 
> Followed by 4 x RT Thyroid images that have quite a bit of white thick dots lines all over the image.
> 
> Doc appointment tomorrow for results of report. Imaging lady wouldnt tell me anything. Your thoughts on what all this means is more than welcome. I am guessing I have issues with my right thyroid????


Interesting. You may have issues w/only the right side or both sides or only the left. We will have to wait and see.

We are all interested parties so when you get the details, please let us know.


----------



## rockabette

hello all..... I am so glad I changed docs.... lots of progress in a very short time.

So my ultrasound report says the following.....

"Right lobe of thyroid has measured dimensions of 67 x 24 x 29mm and a calculated volume of 24cc. It contains two nodular components. The largest in the lower pole measures 33 x 27 x 20mm is composed of *miXXed*(sorry not sure what that word due to the bad fax copy) solid and cystic elements.

The left lobe of thyroid measures 58 x 14 x 19mm and has a calculated volume of 8.3cc. It contains two small lower pole nodules measuring 4mm and 15mm in maximal diameter.

The margins of the gland are well defined. There is no suspicious infiltration of adjacent soft tissues or retrosternal extension. Vascularity of the glandular parenchyma is subjectively reduced on colour doppler.

*Conclusion*: Imaging features are consistent with mulitnodular goitre. The need for further assessment with fine needle aspiration biopsy should be determined on clinical grounds. In particular has there been any recent increase in size of the dominant right thyroid nodule? Are there any features of increased pain etc??."

So...... my Doc double checked with me that an appointment had been made with endo. Which it has BUT today I found out that the endo will cost me $250-370 for the initial consultation at the private specialist clinic at the private hospital. But since the same endo is the endo at the public hospital my Doc suggested I go to that appointment and discuss rates or alternatively being pushed through the long waiting list at the public hospital. My top level private health cover doesnt cover endos (and neither does any other cover) and medicare only rebates a small portion. So my doc also gave me a public hospital referral with level 1 urgency (in other words requesting that be seen within 1 month).

Hopefully I will have the FNA within the next 4-6 weeks .... heres hoping anyway!!. Now to research FNA's cos i have no idea what it involves. Also appreciate any opinions on my ultrasound results.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> hello all..... I am so glad I changed docs.... lots of progress in a very short time.
> 
> So my ultrasound report says the following.....
> 
> "Right lobe of thyroid has measured dimensions of 67 x 24 x 29mm and a calculated volume of 24cc. It contains two nodular components. The largest in the lower pole measures 33 x 27 x 20mm is composed of *miXXed*(sorry not sure what that word due to the bad fax copy) solid and cystic elements.
> 
> The left lobe of thyroid measures 58 x 14 x 19mm and has a calculated volume of 8.3cc. It contains two small lower pole nodules measuring 4mm and 15mm in maximal diameter.
> 
> The margins of the gland are well defined. There is no suspicious infiltration of adjacent soft tissues or retrosternal extension. Vascularity of the glandular parenchyma is subjectively reduced on colour doppler.
> 
> *Conclusion*: Imaging features are consistent with mulitnodular goitre. The need for further assessment with fine needle aspiration biopsy should be determined on clinical grounds. In particular has there been any recent increase in size of the dominant right thyroid nodule? Are there any features of increased pain etc??."
> 
> So...... my Doc double checked with me that an appointment had been made with endo. Which it has BUT today I found out that the endo will cost me $250-370 for the initial consultation at the private specialist clinic at the private hospital. But since the same endo is the endo at the public hospital my Doc suggested I go to that appointment and discuss rates or alternatively being pushed through the long waiting list at the public hospital. My top level private health cover doesnt cover endos (and neither does any other cover) and medicare only rebates a small portion. So my doc also gave me a public hospital referral with level 1 urgency (in other words requesting that be seen within 1 month).
> 
> Hopefully I will have the FNA within the next 4-6 weeks .... heres hoping anyway!!. Now to research FNA's cos i have no idea what it involves. Also appreciate any opinions on my ultrasound results.


There you go! Boy, am I glad you persisted. Definitely FNA and you know we are here for you in all ways. I hate this for you but dang; it "is" better to know than not know.

And see how you were previously fluffed off? That is just too scary.

Let us know the minute you know when the FNA is so we can there there with you in spirit, prayers and good thoughts.

Hang in there; you are going to be okay. Inconvenined but quite okay!


----------



## rockabette

Andros said:


> There you go! Boy, am I glad you persisted. Definitely FNA and you know we are here for you in all ways. I hate this for you but dang; it "is" better to know than not know.
> 
> And see how you were previously fluffed off? That is just too scary.
> 
> Let us know the minute you know when the FNA is so we can there there with you in spirit, prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> Hang in there; you are going to be okay. Inconvenined but quite okay!


Yeah thanks Andros for listening........ sounds to me like I may have Plummer's Disease like my mum. We compared blood test results the other day from when she was first diagnosed 7 odd years ago and amazingly they are almost identical. Im waiting on mum to get online so I can compare nodule sizes now!!!


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Yeah thanks Andros for listening........ sounds to me like I may have Plummer's Disease like my mum. We compared blood test results the other day from when she was first diagnosed 7 odd years ago and amazingly they are almost identical. Im waiting on mum to get online so I can compare nodule sizes now!!!


You are welcome Honey Bunny and I am saying a prayer for you! Interested to know how this pans out. Hopefully very good.

You sure have the familial history. Durn!


----------



## rockabette

my appointment is in 9 days. I was thinking tonight, should I let the endo know up front that whatever the result I just want the thyroid removed or am jumping the gun?

I have done quite a bit of online research and I dont particularly want to be trudging back to the docs every six months for numerous tests etc. Also I have read that there is a strong link with those that have had RAI for thyroid issues that later developed breast cancer. Paranoid much or just being sensible?

I figure if it was just removed from the outset all i would really have to worry about for the rest of my life is routine checkups and getting the meds right. I just cant see myself going through hell and complications any longer. let me know what u all think.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> my appointment is in 9 days. I was thinking tonight, should I let the endo know up front that whatever the result I just want the thyroid removed or am jumping the gun?
> 
> I have done quite a bit of online research and I dont particularly want to be trudging back to the docs every six months for numerous tests etc. Also I have read that there is a strong link with those that have had RAI for thyroid issues that later developed breast cancer. Paranoid much or just being sensible?
> 
> I figure if it was just removed from the outset all i would really have to worry about for the rest of my life is routine checkups and getting the meds right. I just cant see myself going through hell and complications any longer. let me know what u all think.


If I knew then what I know now; I would have had my thyroid immediately removed. I kid you not.

Cannot wait for your appt.; I sure hope it goes as you expect.


----------



## rockabette

Andros said:


> If I knew then what I know now; I would have had my thyroid immediately removed. I kid you not.
> 
> Cannot wait for your appt.; I sure hope it goes as you expect.


I cant wait either. thanks for your hindsight, I am going to go in there and make my point loud and clear from the outset. Hoping that having private health insurance will persuade the doc to have the surgery ASAP. Then again I guess it all comes down to the FNA in case some other nasties show up.


----------



## lavender

I was pretty set on surgery after doing the research myself. My endo was happy to keep me on anti-thyroid meds for a year, even though I felt awful on them. I told him what I wanted and gave him all my reasons at my second appointment. He disagreed with my decision, but was willing to support it and gave me a referral to a surgeon. I think if you know what you want, it's best to just tell the docs right away and not mess around.


----------



## seastan67

Hi there fellow Thyroid suffering citizen of the Northern Territory!:hugs:
I would love to know how your going and if you have had your FNA as yet, i have sent you a private message with my contact number so we can have a chat on the phone- give me a call cheers Tanya:tongue0015:


----------



## rockabette

seastan67 said:


> Hi there fellow Thyroid suffering citizen of the Northern Territory!:hugs:
> I would love to know how your going and if you have had your FNA as yet, i have sent you a private message with my contact number so we can have a chat on the phone- give me a call cheers Tanya:tongue0015:


Hi Tanya

Thanks for your message. I will try and give you a call maybe tomorrow night or Sat arvo.

I have endo appointment next Thursday. My ultrasound report recommends FNA but my GP didnt order that for me. I guess this must be up to the endo to order???? Anyways my appointment is through the private hospital and I was told the initial appt is $250-$370. I seriously cant afford this so my GP told me to go to the appointment anyway and explain my situation and considering Dr Chitturi will be the same endo at the public hospital my GP believes that he may see me anyway.

Now my GP sent off a referral to RDH on 19 May as well after I expressed concerns with the cost. I called RDH outpatient services yesterday and they said my referral was sent to Dri Chitturi on 20 May and they still hadnt recieved it back to slot me in for an appointment even though GP filled it in as level 1 (to be seen within 1 month). RDH outpatient services were rude to me and said all docs fill in referrals as urgent so dont get my knickers in a knot!!! RUDE.... I was tempted to call the DHF ombudsman in the NT and complain.

Sucks cos I have top level private health cover for both hospital and extras yet I doesnt appear that endos are part of that list to get rebated by private cover. 

Anyway thats my rant for the last couple days. Time to sign off and head to bed since Ive taken a valium cos my heart has started racing again. No idea if that works but it does calm me down.


----------



## seastan67

Hi again , now I dont have medical insurance and went through the Public system, Yes your correct it will be up to the ENT Clinic to book your appointments and the ENDO will order the FNA. Under no circumstances let them do this procedure without it being Ultrasound guided and request a local anesthitic as well, it makes it much better.

I had a total of 9 FNA attempts the first 5 were sitting in his office while 3 different people had a blind go at sticking a needle in my neck and of course got nothing. My other adivce is keep a note pad of questions you have and want answers to, in my experience the ENT Clinic were fantastic and well organised it seems that its just getting that first appointment that is rather difficult. Remember though that when you call the hosptial ask for the ENT not the outpatients , if you do that you will be put through to the ENT Clinic directly and will be able to book your appointment. I would not use your medical insurance for this issue as the same ENT and surgeons are involved, although it may make your surgery time quicker, in my case I was put on the urgent waiting list at RDH and still waited 5 months (start to finish). So its not a qucik fix through the public health system. My doctors were Doctor Patel, and Dr Qatar ,not sure on the spelling but both of them did an awesome job ad they are extremely professional and talented people, so dont worry to much , when you do see them you will know your in good hands and to listen to thier advice. There is NO quick fix to all of this , you will need to become use to having to wait for various tests etc, it all takes time , keep your chin up call me if you would like any more information. happy to help you:hugs:


----------



## rockabette

thanks heaps for that .... I called the ENT straight away and they downgraded my referral to semi urgent and said it will be at least 5 months before I get an appointment. I am devastated. Apparantly I have to go back to my GP and ask them to speak to the ENT directly to push me through.

EDIT to note - In the meantime I will still go to my private specialist appointment next week and see what can be done.


----------



## lavender

Sorry to hear about your insurance issues. I had to wait 6 weeks to see my endo here and ended up in thyroidtoxoicosis in the meantime. I hope your endo appointment next week goes better and they can at least start you on meds or something in the meantime.

Are you or your mom from the Marshall islands? Thyroid cancer rates have been high there as a result of the nuclear testing that the US did. We have a local graves support group here, and local a doc who treats Graves Eye Disease spoke about how she was recruited to treat thyroid victims from the Marshall Islands. Small world.


----------



## rockabette

lavender said:


> Sorry to hear about your insurance issues. I had to wait 6 weeks to see my endo here and ended up in thyroidtoxoicosis in the meantime. I hope your endo appointment next week goes better and they can at least start you on meds or something in the meantime.
> 
> Are you or your mom from the Marshall islands? Thyroid cancer rates have been high there as a result of the nuclear testing that the US did. We have a local graves support group here, and local a doc who treats Graves Eye Disease spoke about how she was recruited to treat thyroid victims from the Marshall Islands. Small world.


Hi Lavender

My mum was diagnosed Plummer's disease a good 7-9yrs ago now. Mum and her husband were posted to Majuro (Marshall Islands) about 18 months ago with the Royal Australian Navy and have another 18 months to go there. It is a very small world. Seastan who posted above is from Darwin too where I am and will be giving her a call tonight!!!

Let you all know how I go next Thursday arvo.


----------



## rockabette

I just had the worst specialist appointment in my life.

Within what felt like 10 mins the doc said that my symptoms clinically outweighed my blood test results and that I should see a psychiatrist. I am fuming. He then went on to draw a diagram of the thyroid and explain to me like a 2yr old how it works and why I shouldnt be having any symptoms.

Even though he quickly asked my family history and i told him about my mums thyroid disease he then said later in the conversation when i brought up the fact that my results are similar to my mums he said he didnt care how what and where and mum was diagnosed 50 odd years ago.

I am sooooo mad. He then wrote me a referral for an uptake thyroid scan. When i questioned him why it wasnt an FNA as what was recommended on my thyroid ultrasound report he got all angry with me. I started to get teary at this point and he then went on to say that hes never had a difficult client like me that clinically should not have any symptoms. WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> I just had the worst specialist appointment in my life.
> 
> Within what felt like 10 mins the doc said that my symptoms clinically outweighed my blood test results and that I should see a psychiatrist. I am fuming. He then went on to draw a diagram of the thyroid and explain to me like a 2yr old how it works and why I shouldnt be having any symptoms.
> 
> Even though he quickly asked my family history and i told him about my mums thyroid disease he then said later in the conversation when i brought up the fact that my results are similar to my mums he said he didnt care how what and where and mum was diagnosed 50 odd years ago.
> 
> I am sooooo mad. He then wrote me a referral for an uptake thyroid scan. When i questioned him why it wasnt an FNA as what was recommended on my thyroid ultrasound report he got all angry with me. I started to get teary at this point and he then went on to say that hes never had a difficult client like me that clinically should not have any symptoms. WHAT THE HELL


I hope you report this guy. How utterly aweful and demeaning.

None the less; please get the RAIU. It is a very good diagnostic tool and you may not have to get FNA.

I have had doctors like him if that makes you feel any better. And we are all here to validate you. We know you have thyroid disease so, take heart.

Hope you won't see this guy again but I would get that RAIU.

Let us know how you fare.


----------



## lavender

UGH, how awful and bizzairre that he was dismissive of your thyroid symptoms and yet still ordered further testing! I remember when my endo told me most of what I was experiencing had nothing to do with my thyroid. It was very frustrating. He kept sending me back to my family doc who told me should couldn't treat anything because it was all thyroid, and his job to handle! Don't take what he says to heart.

In my experience, endos do a lot better with numbers and interpreting tests than they actually do with people and symptoms. If your tests show something is wrong, he will have a lot harder time dismissing you. If you have to go back to see him, you might just stick with the very common symptoms like fatigue, rather than going into your mental health state and risk getting shot down again. I know I regretted going into my mental condition with my endo, even though I knew it was all related.

as for the uptake thyroid scan, or RAIU, I think it's totally appropriate. Ultrasound is really not a very good diagnostic test for the thyroid. RAIU is far superior and will tell a lot more than ultrasound. It's very good for diagnosing nodules and giving info on the likelihood that they may be cancerous or not. I think it's totally appropriate to have before a FNA, and a lot less painful/invasive than FNA.


----------



## rockabette

So I went to the Nuclear Medicine Radiology Unit at the hospital today and I am booked in for the uptake scan on Monday 20th June. They were ever so nice and the receptionist has previously seen the specialist i had in the past and made "no comment" when i commented on what a a$%hole he was.

The Radiologist came out to see me and said he had already looked at my ultrasounds and have arranged with me to pick up my results a few days after so I dont have to go back to the specialist i saw yesterday.

Anyways.... now to research what the uptake scan is all about.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> So I went to the Nuclear Medicine Radiology Unit at the hospital today and I am booked in for the uptake scan on Monday 20th June. They were ever so nice and the receptionist has previously seen the specialist i had in the past and made "no comment" when i commented on what a a$%hole he was.
> 
> The Radiologist came out to see me and said he had already looked at my ultrasounds and have arranged with me to pick up my results a few days after so I dont have to go back to the specialist i saw yesterday.
> 
> Anyways.... now to research what the uptake scan is all about.


Oooooooooooooooooooooh; man! Good for you, GF!! This is awesome and "maybe" those nice folks in radiology can recommend a good doc? Ya' think!

I think you kicked a little butt and I am proud of you!


----------



## rockabette

Hello All...

this post is totally unrelated to my thyroid issues. I just entered a competition via facebook with some pretty cool prizes (Australian residents only Im afraid) BUT I would love each and every one of you to vote for me if you think I am a deserving of it!!!

Basically I had to write a slogan for a "mock" house for sale based on a picture shown. Links provided below. Anyways....Please click on the thumbs up to vote AND get as many ppl as u know to do the same. I really could do with something good happening at the moment. Oh and ur vote must be in within 7 days.

*MY ENTRY*
http://apps.facebook.com/reawrite/contests/129171/voteable_entries/23950934?ogn=facebook&order=recency&view_entries=1

*PHOTO MY ENTRY IS BASED ON*
http://apps.facebook.com/reawrite/contests/129171/voteable_entries?ogn=facebook&view_entries=1 
Cheers


----------



## rockabette

Hi guys

I had my RAI uptake scan yesterday and will pick up results tomorrow.

Anyhow I was looking at the screen when the images were taken. They did 3 images as follows and with details of what i saw.

front on - big white blob on screen
right side - big white blob screen
left side - black screen with a couple of minute white specks

Not sure what all this means but will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had my RAI uptake scan yesterday and will pick up results tomorrow.
> 
> Anyhow I was looking at the screen when the images were taken. They did 3 images as follows and with details of what i saw.
> 
> front on - big white blob on screen
> right side - big white blob screen
> left side - black screen with a couple of minute white specks
> 
> Not sure what all this means but will report back tomorrow.


Glad you have had the scan and I do hope that you can post the results when you get them. Hope it's all good news.

Just know we are here for you no matter what!


----------



## rockabette

So I picked up my results and here they are as follows. Would appreciate everyone's opinions. Also when I see the specialist in 2 weeks time at the public hospital do you thinks its unreasonable to push for removal or not? Am I also right in thinking that this will only get worse and grow more considering all previous blood tests prior to late last year were normal.

*THYROID NUCLEAR SCAN*
[*
Clinical history *- Subclinical thyrotoxicosis. Ultrasound shows multinodular goitre with a right lower pole large nodule. Two nodules in left lobe. Toxix nudules????

*Report* - The recent thyroid ultrasound dated 19 May 2011 was available for comparison.

In the current study prominent radiotracer uptake with a nodular configuration is occupying most of the right lobe thyroid. It is located in the mid to lower zone of this lobe. There is also significant suppression of the left lobe in a diffuse distribution. There are no dominant nodules seen in the left lobe.

The total uptake of trace by the thyroid is calculated to be 1.98% (normal range 0.45-1.8%).

*Conclusion* - In a hyperthyroid patient, in light of recent ultrasound findings, the scan findings today are consistent with a solitary dominant toxic nodule located in the mid to lower zone of the right lobe of thyroid.

The nodules identified in the left lobe of the ultrasound are not visible on todays study. This could be explained by them being functional nodules or they may not be adequately visualized because of the suppression by the right sided dominant nodule.


----------



## Suburban

Hi,
Your situation sounds familiar in terms of docs dismissing you, saying what you are experiencing couldn't possibly be due to your thyroid! Over the past 4 years I've encountered quite a few docs/endos like that!

I hope they get it all sorted for you now you've had the scan - wishing you the best. I am currently waiting to see if they will do an FNA on my nodules - going to have to push for it *sigh* - a never ending saga it seems.

Keep us updated and good luck : )


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> So I picked up my results and here they are as follows. Would appreciate everyone's opinions. Also when I see the specialist in 2 weeks time at the public hospital do you thinks its unreasonable to push for removal or not? Am I also right in thinking that this will only get worse and grow more considering all previous blood tests prior to late last year were normal.
> 
> *THYROID NUCLEAR SCAN*
> [*
> Clinical history *- Subclinical thyrotoxicosis. Ultrasound shows multinodular goitre with a right lower pole large nodule. Two nodules in left lobe. Toxix nudules????
> 
> *Report* - The recent thyroid ultrasound dated 19 May 2011 was available for comparison.
> 
> In the current study prominent radiotracer uptake with a nodular configuration is occupying most of the right lobe thyroid. It is located in the mid to lower zone of this lobe. There is also significant suppression of the left lobe in a diffuse distribution. There are no dominant nodules seen in the left lobe.
> 
> The total uptake of trace by the thyroid is calculated to be 1.98% (normal range 0.45-1.8%).
> 
> *Conclusion* - In a hyperthyroid patient, in light of recent ultrasound findings, the scan findings today are consistent with a solitary dominant toxic nodule located in the mid to lower zone of the right lobe of thyroid.
> 
> The nodules identified in the left lobe of the ultrasound are not visible on todays study. This could be explained by them being functional nodules or they may not be adequately visualized because of the suppression by the right sided dominant nodule.


I would; your thyroid is very ill not to mention the solitary dominant toxic nodule. Plus they are saying there is other "stuff" they could not see.

Let us know what you and the docs decide is the best course. Your uptake was high. You definitely are hyper and sadly, cancer and hyper do hang out together.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm


----------



## rockabette

Thanks Andros thats alot of info on that link. Isnt there only a very slight chance of cancer of the thyroid or is it a higher on a single solitary toxic nodule?

Also am I right in thinking that my thyroid ranges will change over time due to the nodule? my TSH was below range but T3 and TF are normal per blood tests in previous posts.

Suburban.... so very true about GPs. I saw my GP yesterday after picking up my results and she was wonderful and said "now we know that the symptoms you are having are definately from your thyroid being in this condition". YAY finally!! Lets hope this next specialist at the hospital is the same doesnt say I need psychiatric help.


----------



## lavender

I hope you get better help from the next endo! Was there any recommendation for follow up at this point?


----------



## rockabette

Just checking in...

Lavender - I refuse to go back to previous endo, and my GP said that I will need meds, possible surgery or RAI and that i am to make sure I go to the appt with new endo at public hospital. Im starting to feel like a wired up doll/filing cabinet dragging around all my results and scans now.

Anyways..... i called in sick at work yesterday, was about to get dressed and the overwhelming feeling of anxiousness came over me. I got dressed and collapsed on the bed in a heap cos I felt like I was going to hyperventilate. I called in sick and I must have sounded like I was in a panic cos my supervisor said I didnt sound very well. I told him I was Ok just extremely anxious and wont be in. So had a cpl of valium and relaxed for the day.

Last night I was up a few times during the night with stomach cramps and diarrhea (sorry TMI) and had a really restless night which I could only attribute to the anxiousness I was feeling.

I really hope this is all over soon. It seems like every episode I have is just the little bit worse than the last. I forgot to mention I think throughout all my posts that I have gained about 12kgs since Jan this year. Not good and I havent been exercising for fear of my racing heart coming back to haunt me. I have always struggled with my weight some way or another but this exorbitant gain in a short period of time has me worried.

Anyways.... hoping some ppl can give me some thoughts/opinions to my questions in my last post.

Cheers
Melissa


----------



## rockabette

Good news,..... saw the specialist surgeon yesterday plus a student doctor.

They will always operate under the 4 x Cs..... being Cancer, Compression, Cosmetic and I forget the other one. Well I have compression so he is referring me to hospitals specialist endocrinologist for a final opinion and possible FNA and get on track with organising meds etc. I should be seeing her within a month. Then I have another appointment scheduled back with the surgeon in 6 weeks time.

They were really nice and he said unfortunately some endos automatically think thyroid and psychiatrist and treat text book style. Hope this makes sence to some people, im just finding it hard to explain.

They also discussed that my TSH would always be low first and in time my Free T3 and T4 would be a mess. Had I presented myself in 6 to 12 months time then I would well and truly be suffering. They said they prefer removal over RAI esp with solitary toxic nodules and they totally support my wishes for a total thyroidectomy. YAY!!! BUT if endo decides otherwise it could only be partial. They also said that RAI isnt easy to handle and can take a couple of attempts and there is no guarantee it will work.

In the interim he said to continue doing what im doing..... taking valium when needed and keeping cool.

Also the student doc said that I have some hyper and hypo symptoms and Doc said that could be due to my TSH levels being up and down recently.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Good news,..... saw the specialist surgeon yesterday plus a student doctor.
> 
> They will always operate under the 4 x Cs..... being Cancer, Compression, Cosmetic and I forget the other one. Well I have compression so he is referring me to hospitals specialist endocrinologist for a final opinion and possible FNA and get on track with organising meds etc. I should be seeing her within a month. Then I have another appointment scheduled back with the surgeon in 6 weeks time.
> 
> They were really nice and he said unfortunately some endos automatically think thyroid and psychiatrist and treat text book style. Hope this makes sence to some people, im just finding it hard to explain.
> 
> They also discussed that my TSH would always be low first and in time my Free T3 and T4 would be a mess. Had I presented myself in 6 to 12 months time then I would well and truly be suffering. They said they prefer removal over RAI esp with solitary toxic nodules and they totally support my wishes for a total thyroidectomy. YAY!!! BUT if endo decides otherwise it could only be partial. They also said that RAI isnt easy to handle and can take a couple of attempts and there is no guarantee it will work.
> 
> In the interim he said to continue doing what im doing..... taking valium when needed and keeping cool.
> 
> Also the student doc said that I have some hyper and hypo symptoms and Doc said that could be due to my TSH levels being up and down recently.


This is totally awesome. I know you feel reassured!! I am so happy about this and you must keep us informed every step of the way. I know a burden has been lifted from you.

Antibodies are the most likely culprit for the ups and downs of the numbers. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins.


----------



## rockabette

So I came home today to find a letter from the hospital specialist suites and they have booked me in (without asking me but i guess I cant complain) for........... next Thursday at 1pm!!!! Cant believe how fast everything is rolling now. Obviously the specialist surgeon met with the endo and pushed me through ASAP.


----------



## webster2

Good news! Best wishes! Let us know how it goes, and we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> So I came home today to find a letter from the hospital specialist suites and they have booked me in (without asking me but i guess I cant complain) for........... next Thursday at 1pm!!!! Cant believe how fast everything is rolling now. Obviously the specialist surgeon met with the endo and pushed me through ASAP.


What absolutely wonderful news! You must be on pins and needles right now!

So glad you got prioritized!


----------



## rockabette

Think Im in hyper mode.

Was fine all day yesterday, got home suddenly became anxious, severely miserable for no reason, couldnt sleep and was up until 1am, forced myself to bed, woke up exhausted and the worst case of diarhea and feel really edgy today and wish I could just stay at home and hide from the world.

Cant remember ever noticing having all the classic symptoms at once. Gonna be a long day at work 

Edited to add: I forgot to mention that I flew interstate almost 2 weeks ago as my 96yo grandmother was dying. She passed away a few hours after I arrived, my father had no arrangements made and had spent all of her life savings (hes an a$%hole) so I have been in autopilot mode since I had to make the funeral arrangements and be backup for payment to the funeral director. So I have no idea whether this has all triggered me into what I think is a hyper mode or not. I dare say it has.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Think Im in hyper mode.
> 
> Was fine all day yesterday, got home suddenly became anxious, severely miserable for no reason, couldnt sleep and was up until 1am, forced myself to bed, woke up exhausted and the worst case of diarhea and feel really edgy today and wish I could just stay at home and hide from the world.
> 
> Cant remember ever noticing having all the classic symptoms at once. Gonna be a long day at work
> 
> Edited to add: I forgot to mention that I flew interstate almost 2 weeks ago as my 96yo grandmother was dying. She passed away a few hours after I arrived, my father had no arrangements made and had spent all of her life savings (hes an a$%hole) so I have been in autopilot mode since I had to make the funeral arrangements and be backup for payment to the funeral director. So I have no idea whether this has all triggered me into what I think is a hyper mode or not. I dare say it has.


I am tremendously sorry for your loss! Is today (Thur.) the day of your surgery or next Thur.?

Stress is a trigger; you bet!


----------



## lavender

I am also sorry for your loss. Stress does trigger things. So, it makes sense. I hope all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## rockabette

Andros said:


> I am tremendously sorry for your loss! Is today (Thur.) the day of your surgery or next Thur.?
> 
> Stress is a trigger; you bet!


Ahhhhh no surgery yet. The specialist surgeon wants to do surgery but he referred me onto the endocrinology clinic which is my appointment next thurs for final decision.

Im also assuming from what ive read they will prolly do an FNA and/or chuck me on meds prior to surgery. Who knows.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Ahhhhh no surgery yet. The specialist surgeon wants to do surgery but he referred me onto the endocrinology clinic which is my appointment next thurs for final decision.
> 
> Im also assuming from what ive read they will prolly do an FNA and/or chuck me on meds prior to surgery. Who knows.


Probably not FNA because of surgery but maybe meds so you won't dump during surgery. (thyrotoxicosis)

As soon as you know, please let us know.


----------



## rockabette

For the first time ever I had a case of trembling hands yesterday. Today Im unwell again, woke up with stomach pains and diarrhea again and just generally feel unmotivated.

I WANT MY LIFE BACK


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> For the first time ever I had a case of trembling hands yesterday. Today Im unwell again, woke up with stomach pains and diarrhea again and just generally feel unmotivated.
> 
> I WANT MY LIFE BACK


And we want you to have your life back!! Believe me, many of us know what you are going through and it ain't a walk in the park by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## rockabette

So I had my appointment with the endocrinologist. To my surprise it wasnt the doctor I was told it would be but a doctor that worked under her supervision.

Anyhow..... i left more confused than ever. Spoke about my symptoms and how I ended up where I was at. He told me that unfortunately due to thyroid conditions the symptoms almost always outweigh the clinical results. He grilled me about life events that may be causing the anxiety. He implied that I could be the same with or without a thyroid problem. I told him that I used to be able to confidently hand stressful situations and get on with life most of the time until mid to late last year and that the anxiety has gotten considerably worse recently.

Anyhow the endo boss came and discussed with me the options which left me even more confused as the appointment went so fast. I was also extremely stressed as my blood pressure was sky high when I arrived when the nurse took my details.

So its my decision and I have until 18 August to make a decision when i meet the surgeon again. In in the interim the endos have put me on 20mg of Deralin (betta blockers) to ease the anxiety, palpitations etc instead of thyroid meds as they prefer this method so they can reassess once I have some latest blood test results done. My last results were from May so I wouldnt be suprised its worse. Again, this confused me even more cos they dont want to see me again for another 3 months, but to book in earlier if I decide to have surgery. They said no matter what I need treatment of some sort and but is not a dire emergency right this moment. Arrghhhh soooo confusing.

Apparantly I have 3 options and Im struggling to understand the pros and cons of each:

1. Surgery of some sort - partial or total

2. RAI

3. Meds

Would appreciate everyone's help, advice and information they may have to help me with my decision. I am feeling really jaded.

An a positive note the betta blockers are working and I feel more myself the last couple of days than I have in a long time. I do feel a lil hazy and go from light to heavy headed at times. However, endo said I cant do any exercise besides walking. Im really disappointed in this as I had arranged a Personal Trainer for twice a week to do some low impact strength/weight training. I am thinking Ive doing it anyway. He couldnt explain to me why I couldnt but just said to only go for walks.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> So I had my appointment with the endocrinologist. To my surprise it wasnt the doctor I was told it would be but a doctor that worked under her supervision.
> 
> Anyhow..... i left more confused than ever. Spoke about my symptoms and how I ended up where I was at. He told me that unfortunately due to thyroid conditions the symptoms almost always outweigh the clinical results. He grilled me about life events that may be causing the anxiety. He implied that I could be the same with or without a thyroid problem. I told him that I used to be able to confidently hand stressful situations and get on with life most of the time until mid to late last year and that the anxiety has gotten considerably worse recently.
> 
> Anyhow the endo boss came and discussed with me the options which left me even more confused as the appointment went so fast. I was also extremely stressed as my blood pressure was sky high when I arrived when the nurse took my details.
> 
> So its my decision and I have until 18 August to make a decision when i meet the surgeon again. In in the interim the endos have put me on 20mg of Deralin (betta blockers) to ease the anxiety, palpitations etc instead of thyroid meds as they prefer this method so they can reassess once I have some latest blood test results done. My last results were from May so I wouldnt be suprised its worse. Again, this confused me even more cos they dont want to see me again for another 3 months, but to book in earlier if I decide to have surgery. They said no matter what I need treatment of some sort and but is not a dire emergency right this moment. Arrghhhh soooo confusing.
> 
> Apparantly I have 3 options and Im struggling to understand the pros and cons of each:
> 
> 1. Surgery of some sort - partial or total
> 
> 2. RAI
> 
> 3. Meds
> 
> Would appreciate everyone's help, advice and information they may have to help me with my decision. I am feeling really jaded.
> 
> An a positive note the betta blockers are working and I feel more myself the last couple of days than I have in a long time. I do feel a lil hazy and go from light to heavy headed at times. However, endo said I cant do any exercise besides walking. Im really disappointed in this as I had arranged a Personal Trainer for twice a week to do some low impact strength/weight training. I am thinking Ive doing it anyway. He couldnt explain to me why I couldnt but just said to only go for walks.


Don't you dare do this exercise; you could have a heart attack. This is not a joke. Hyper is very serious and can be life-threatening. With high blood pressure you could also have an aneurysm (cerebral.)

When do you see the surgeon; on the 18th. of Aug.? I would not make a decision until you hear what he/she has to say.

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=17509


----------



## rockabette

Thanks Andros..... my resting rate subsided down to 75 as the docs took my pulse during consult. I am at my wits end. I am at my heaviest weight i have ever been, now a size 20 - 22 and I want to be more active again. What exercise can i do now? not even sit ups? stretching? is pilates or yoga okay? swimming? what about water aerobics?

Well I met with surgeon anyways 2 weeks ago and he was the one that was okay to go for the surgery cos he said RAI doesnt always work and he totally supported my wishes. But i think the endo on wednesday was trying to sway me towards RAI and I told them I didnt want to go down that path cos my mum had a bad experience going into psychosis mode and extreme anxiety - we are assuming from the RAI.

I am soooo confused about the whole thing cos they said meds will damage ur liver longterm yet when i look into it theres meds for every option so i dont understand. I also know i cant live on the betta blockers cos they only mask the symptom and doesnt treat the problem.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Thanks Andros..... my resting rate subsided down to 75 as the docs took my pulse during consult. I am at my wits end. I am at my heaviest weight i have ever been, now a size 20 - 22 and I want to be more active again. What exercise can i do now? not even sit ups? stretching? is pilates or yoga okay? swimming? what about water aerobics?
> 
> Well I met with surgeon anyways 2 weeks ago and he was the one that was okay to go for the surgery cos he said RAI doesnt always work and he totally supported my wishes. But i think the endo on wednesday was trying to sway me towards RAI and I told them I didnt want to go down that path cos my mum had a bad experience going into psychosis mode and extreme anxiety - we are assuming from the RAI.
> 
> I am soooo confused about the whole thing cos they said meds will damage ur liver longterm yet when i look into it theres meds for every option so i dont understand. I also know i cant live on the betta blockers cos they only mask the symptom and doesnt treat the problem.


Do you have a heart monitor for exercising? You can walk as long as you don't raise your heart rate too much. Mild swimming, Yes to yoga and Tai Chi. Just easy stuff though.

Before we even have all the facts, I do think surgery is your better option. One main reason is that they will send the gland to pathology to make sure you don't have cancer. Whether you do or you don't; either way, it will effect your long-term treatment course. You see?


----------



## rockabette

So I had my PT session this morning. Workout without straining myself or working the heart too hard. Consisted of some laps walking around the oval, stretching, situps, pushups, light boxing (150 x reps in total), lunges, side walking. I was happy with that and dont feel like I have over done it or worked so hard I need to rest. I am only doing this on Tuesday and Thursday mornings for 1 hour sessions and walk every other day.


----------



## rockabette

Have a tentative surgery date of 27 September at the private hospital. I couldnt bear to wait the 3 or so months on the waiting list with the public hospital so I contacted the surgeon via his private practise and its all going ahead.

So Its been decided that im having a Hemithyroidectomy. He explained to me that leaving the other half would require no ongoing medication, however I will need to be monitored.

One question..... does life go back to normal after hemithyroidectomy? Can I be more active after surgery?


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Have a tentative surgery date of 27 September at the private hospital. I couldnt bear to wait the 3 or so months on the waiting list with the public hospital so I contacted the surgeon via his private practise and its all going ahead.
> 
> So Its been decided that im having a Hemithyroidectomy. He explained to me that leaving the other half would require no ongoing medication, however I will need to be monitored.
> 
> One question..... does life go back to normal after hemithyroidectomy? Can I be more active after surgery?


Good for you!!! I know you will be glad to have this behind you. If you have good medical management, there is no reason why life cannot be better than every before!

Yay!


----------



## webster2

rockabette said:


> Have a tentative surgery date of 27 September at the private hospital. I couldnt bear to wait the 3 or so months on the waiting list with the public hospital so I contacted the surgeon via his private practise and its all going ahead.
> 
> So Its been decided that im having a Hemithyroidectomy. He explained to me that leaving the other half would require no ongoing medication, however I will need to be monitored.
> 
> One question..... does life go back to normal after hemithyroidectomy? Can I be more active after surgery?


I am glad you are finally getting some treatment. Don't push yourself with the exercise. Be careful! I had half of my thyroid removed in 1990 for a hot nodule. I think I did pretty well for about 18 years. Life was good. I was very skinny( I am 6'1" and weighed 140) when I had it removed, and through the years I got heavier not because of the thyroid......lazy girl loves too many cookies etc. I woke up and realized I was fat. So, Weight Watchers and exercise helped me lose 70 pounds, and I kept it off. Just be careful, and listen to your body. Best wishes!


----------

